# Down und upload anzeigen



## just_me (19. Dezember 2010)

ich hätt gern n programm das meinen aktuellen down und upload anzeigt wüsstet ihr da was?
mfg


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (19. Dezember 2010)

cFosSpeed ist ein sehr gutes Programm dafür. Nebenbei beschleunigt es unter umständen noch das Surfen und den Down/Upload. Es gibt auch die möglichkeit seinen Ping zu verbessern.

Ausserdem gibt es eine Verbrauchsgrafik der Traffic und man kann sehen welche Programme grade im Netz sind. 

Auf der letzten Printausgaben von PCGH(DVD) ist neine 150Tage Testversion. Oder es gibt eine 30 Tage Testversion bei cFos.

Das Vollprogramm bekommt man schon für 9,90!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Dezember 2010)

Nutze ich selber:
NetSpeedMonitor, Download bei heise


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde Netmeter sehr gut.


----------



## Lexx (20. Dezember 2010)

BWMeter


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

Netgadget für die Sidebar


----------



## just_me (21. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die antworten das gadget ist ziemlich gut^^


----------

